# generator versus solar panels ???



## Bostonjack (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi chaps, I could do with some advice, we have just had 4 nights away with no electrics in a field near Rutland water.
I have been toying with the idea of what would be best, and got a honda EU20i genny. A lot of money but nice and quiet.
The stupid thing is that when we got there we decided to see how long we could last on the 2 leisure batteries in our burstner argos 747-2. 
Great. we where careful with the lights and kept looking at the battery monitor 11 volts. But woke up on the 2nd morning, no power, gas was off oand no lights. I plugged the
genny in and started recharging, still after an hour, no lights or heat and its snowing and hovering around -1. So decided to turn genny off and go back to tried and tested method of using the engine. 20 mins later, Houston we have power and lights. 
Another camper had solar and didn't use there engine once. 
So Is Solar better than having a generator. 
Please help.
Boston Jack.


----------



## churchie (Apr 11, 2013)

It looks like you have a problem with your EHU.


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Churchie, 
sorry what is a EHU?????


----------



## Harmergeddon (Apr 11, 2013)

If your batteries are down at 11volts then i would say your batteries need replacing, they shouldn't be dropping that low. A reading of about 12volts open circuit means your batteries are at about 50% and in need of fully recharging. I have 450amp hours worth of batteries and can easily go for a week without need to recharge. How big are your leisure batteries?


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry. I let the batteries drop to 11v there are normally around 13v would solar be better than a genny. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Smaug (Apr 11, 2013)

churchie said:


> It looks like you have a problem with your EHU.



 :lol-053: I doubt they chose a field for its EHU! (edit EHU= Electric Hook-Up = mains lead to van)

What is the genny's  max current output at 12v? I would guess it is far less than the alternators 30-60A. If you were using a 240v standard mains battery charger off the genny 240 output, then that would limit the charging current to about 6-10 A. Read the lables on the stuff, it will tell you the outputs.

*For solar panels*; silent, free to run, unobtrusive, work all day & don't need setting up & starting, don't occupy large amount of storage space, less attractive to thieves, no smelly fumes or dangerous fuel to store.

*Against solar panels*???? I can't think of anything, maybe that they need an inverter to provide 240v, but why bother with 240v anyway? 

*For Genny*? provides 240 if it is needed

*Against genny*;, smelly, noisy, storage issues, hassle of starting, where to keep when running, stopping it getting stolen, need to store fuel safely, high cost of all but lowest powered ones.

Looks like a "no-brainer" from here, but maybe you have different needs to me. The panel's output is probably roughly similar to the genny (say 5-6A for 100w) but it is there 8-16 hours a day silently keeping the batteries at full charge ready for overnight use without any action from you at all. I'll bet you wouldn't leave the van all day while you went for for a walk & leave the genny running would you?


----------



## churchie (Apr 11, 2013)

EHU = Electrical Hook Up. 

If your genny would not charge your battery (s) the fuse for your 240 volts may have blown. 
Have you tried charging your battery at home by using your orange 240 volt cable and an adapter for a three pin plug or on a campsite ?


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 11, 2013)

The batteries are are new and are big sorry don't know the spec. When we are at home the hook up (ehu) brings the batteries up to around 13.5/14v so i think they are ok
Is the engine a better way to charge or can a generator do the same job


----------



## churchie (Apr 11, 2013)

Here we go (This is why I don't bother posting much on this site)

The generator plugs into the EHU socket when I charge my batteries so I assume that is what is happening here. Having the same set up. 
If the genny is going straight to a battery charger then this is another problem


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 11, 2013)

Max out put 2000w
Rated at 1600w
8 amp. 
Thanks all new at this. 
Learning every day.


----------



## sparrks (Apr 11, 2013)

If you are dropping the voltage of your batteries to 11v then you are running the risk of damaging them - new or old. 
I would go with a decent Solar setup and rather than carry a generator I would use the vehicle engine. I have a small 850w generator but it is noisy and I would also have to carry a can of petrol with me plus the charger, with running the engine I know I can have a charge current upto a max of 50A, plus have the bonus of a little extra heat in the van.


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Apr 11, 2013)

I got both. i had a problem with my EHU. it would not charge the batteries but would supply 240v. I found that i hadn't switched the 12v breaker off so was overloading the panel. this burnt out a power resistor. i replaced this and it now works. I would go with checking the fuse first as this is probably the easiest to cure. My small suitcase 1k genny will charge our leisure batteries so your 2k should do it fine. 1k is a bit stretched running the aircon though lol.


Rich


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 11, 2013)

To answer your question, no solar power is not better than a generator as it needs sunlight and that is not always available and certainly not in the dark when you may have needed it.  Solar power and a combination of standby batteries does work but it will depend on your usage to the size of your battery bank.

With regard to the problems you encountered they suggest a problem with the connection between the generator, your charger or the generator as the Honda is more than capable of recharging your battery quickly.

You will get a short quick boost from the alternator by running the engine but the output will rapidly diminish as it charges the starter battery and then goes to a trickle charge only.  You can fit a B2B charger which will make more use of the alternator.

I have solar, B2B and a generator.  The generator is neither stinky and noisy but that is a matter of opinion but if you are going to use it, use it sensibly so as not to upset your neighbours.

Suggest if you can give a trial at home.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 11, 2013)

There are of course methanol powered fuel cells ... Silent but hugely expensive. Different can of worms


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 11, 2013)

Churchie. I assume that plugging the genny in to the ehu would give me power to the motor home as would plugging into the mains on a campsite. 
And charge the batteries at the same time. 
No the genny is not going straight to a battery charger. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi smaug. Thanks for the reply. 
Looks like solar power it is then. 
This was our first time without shore power so all new to us. We still had a fantastic time. 
Cheers.


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Apr 11, 2013)

we wilded for four days in Aberystwyth over Easter. we got away with just solar and batteries. The batteries were getting pretty close on the last day but the drive back charged them up again. Yes as suggested i would do a dry run at home. Oh and make sure the breaker on the genny is on aswell or you will not get power out

Rich


----------



## churchie (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you tried 

 1 Connecting your MH to the mains to see if its charging the batteries

2 Run the genny to power a electrical appliance.

3 Stupid I know but is the switch on the genny on to allow 240 Volt power.

Like I have said I use the same set up but run the genny on propane to avoid having to carry another fuel and after about 15 minutes it can be stored inside the van with no smell.
Please note I have a CO alarm inside so I know it is safe after I have brought it in inside
I run two 110amp/hr batteries and use the van all year . the generator is used mainly for the blown air heating when its dark during the winter.


----------



## Smaug (Apr 11, 2013)

Bostonjack said:


> Max out put 2000w
> Rated at 1600w
> 8 amp.
> Thanks all new at this.
> Learning every day.



If as suggested you are plugging the genny into your EHU (that's the big blue 3 pin plug) then the charging is being done by the MH's internal mains charger.  That is designed for a low power connection (many site EHUs are limited to 6A). They are also designed for a long slow charge rate, ie left on all day. On the other hand, your alternator is designed to replace the huge kick of starting a big engine & will push out 30-60 Amps until the battery is charged - usually in 20 mins or so.

So it would take a couple of hours or so to recharge in the way you were using the genny. Does that make any sense yet? It is all to do with current x time (Amp-hours) which is the energy stored in the battery.


----------



## churchie (Apr 11, 2013)

SARGENT

Model:

EC200 Electronic Control System

Specification:

Nominal input               :  220-240V ~(AC) 50/60Hz
Nominal output             :  13.8 Vd.c.
Max charging current : 16A


----------



## Smaug (Apr 11, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> To answer your question, no solar power is not better than a generator as it needs sunlight and that is not always available and certainly not in the dark when you may have needed it.  Solar power and a combination of standby batteries does work but it will depend on your usage to the size of your battery bank.
> 
> With regard to the problems you encountered they suggest a problem with the connection between the generator, your charger or the generator as the Honda is more than capable of recharging your battery quickly.
> 
> ...



OK it's pedantic, but solar only needs daylight. They produce less power, but they do still work in the rain. Also, you may think your genny is not a nuisance, but you still recognise the need to be aware of the neigbours when using it. 

Having been downwind of gennies in the past I can firmly say they are noisy & do smell - even the lpg ones! But it's only my view.


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi smaug,
the genny does charge the batteries, the problem was i think was that i let the batteries run down a bit far. and it was taking a long time for them to recharge.
but we got the problem sorted and ran the engine. the lights came back on and the fridge and heating started again, we then ran off the genny and then kept topping up the batteries. when they dropped below 12.5v. so no harm done. I will have the batteries checked to be on the safe side and the charging system.
cheers


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 11, 2013)

Well had thought I gave a neutral posting with the correct answer, but then everybody has different views.  If its dark and your battery is flat then the definite "no-brainer" is a generator run sensibly.  Have run mine on CCC sites with no problems


----------



## sparrks (Apr 11, 2013)

I said Solar and using the vans engine as a genny, no extra kit or fuel to be carried. My van is quieter on tickover than my genny is.


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you have a B2B to get a constant 50A?


----------



## sparrks (Apr 11, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> Do you have a B2B to get a constant 50A?



I do, however, on the rare occasions that the batteries are run down enough to demand 50A, the 50A demand quickly drops to about 35A within five minutes or so.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 11, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> Well had thought I gave a neutral posting with the correct answer, but then everybody has different views.  If its dark and your battery is flat then the definite "no-brainer" is a generator run sensibly.  Have run mine on CCC sites with no problems





I`ve never had a problem using my Generator either, and i`ve used it all over the place.

Maybe it`s because we practice Common Sense and as you say " run sensibly " that we`ve been OK.

The ones that do cause trouble are them bloody horrible 2 Stroke ALDI /LIDL type jobbies that you get for £50 or so.


----------



## Smaug (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't get me wrong - I am not aggressive. I do not complain that others "need" generators, I don't even ask them to turn them off, but I don't like having to close my windows & doors & go inside to avoid the fumes & I will be gone by morning.

Maybe that ws what you want.  

Please don't get wound up. I don't like genny's - it's no big deal & I can cope with it. I'm sure you can too.

*Bostonjack*, yup, that's what I said, the genny is much slower than the alternator as the output is much lower.


----------



## churchie (Apr 11, 2013)

It makes me smile.:lol-053:

This is meant to be a site for wild campers.

Yet there is constant discussions about not upsetting other vans parked up next to you etc.

Or am I anti social :wacko:


----------



## Smaug (Apr 11, 2013)

churchie said:


> It makes me smile.:lol-053:
> 
> This is meant to be a site for wild campers.
> 
> ...



Have you not been settled in for the night & another van has arrived alongside?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 11, 2013)

churchie said:


> It makes me smile.:lol-053:
> 
> This is meant to be a site for wild campers.
> 
> ...





Why do vans HAVE to come and park next to you ?

A couple of years back we was over in Great Yarmouth and we`d planned on staying on South Beach Parade at the far end in the 
Industrial Area by the fence that runs along the shore.

Because it was between Christmas and New Year it was very quiet with almost everywhere shut including on the estate.

We got down there and parked up, not a soul, we was the only ones there, 1/2 a mile or so dead straight road and just us on it.

I`d set up the Gennie because the wife was about to start tea and wanted it for the Microwave to Par-Cook the potatoes prior
to roasting in the oven and then again later for the veg.

Whilst i was outside sorting things out another Motorhome shot past, braked, turned round and pulled right up behind us.

He jumped out and said " Room for a little one" and " How long will that be running for " ?

1/2 a bloody mile to park in and he parked within 6 foot of us as you can imagine i just ignored him..........LOL


BTW.....persisting it down in Penwortham.


----------



## churchie (Apr 11, 2013)

It happens,  but I do not do it, I respect other peoples space. Again it appears people want to find safety in numbers, that is what campsites are about.


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Apr 11, 2013)

churchie said:


> It makes me smile.:lol-053:
> 
> This is meant to be a site for wild campers.
> 
> ...



I guess that wild-camping is getting so popular that you will sometimes have neighbors to anoy lol


----------



## CooP (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a big fan of solar but then I am currently in Johannesburg where we have well over 300 days of clear sky every year 

I have always understood that batteries wear out very quickly when allowed to discharge below 50%. 11 volts would be pretty much flat according to my guide:


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 11, 2013)

just as a side query... when plugged into EHU.. shoule this automatically recharge leisure battery. i have been 'plugged in' for 3 days now, and my battery is still showing only 12...??


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 11, 2013)

herecomesbod said:


> just as a side query... when plugged into EHU.. shoule this automatically recharge leisure battery. i have been 'plugged in' for 3 days now, and my battery is still showing only 12...??




Normally Yes, check to see that it`s not Tripped Out.


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 11, 2013)

On my Sergent PSU 2007 unit the charger has to be switched on.  It is marked "Charger" and is the left switch which will illuminate when on.  If you leave it on all the time the cooling fan will run, obviously when on EHU


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 11, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> On my Sergent PSU 2007 unit the charger has to be switched on.  It is marked "Charger" and is the left switch which will illuminate when on.  If you leave it on all the time the cooling fan will run, obviously when on EHU



hmm.. the switch on the charger unit is on "on".. but not heard a fan coming on?!
all the electric points are working whilston EHU


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 11, 2013)

is something else i can tell them when i get auto electrician to look next week


----------



## Smaug (Apr 11, 2013)

herecomesbod said:


> is something else i can tell them when i get auto electrician to look next week



Does it have a fuse on the output? Trace the wires to the battery, disconnect & see if there is a voltage. It should be around 13.8-14v disconnected. It is possible that you are taking as much or more from the battery than the charger supplies.


----------



## craig9760 (Apr 11, 2013)

*solar panels*

yes solar panels are as good, we got 160w of power from solar-panels  on our motor-home  never need to run the genny


----------



## iveco4x4 (Apr 11, 2013)

Reading this thread the one thing I didn't see in the discussion was load. That will really dictate what you need.

We don't have a generator, I removed to save weight. I converted all the lighting to LED, removed the microwave, we don't do TV, maybe a film on the laptop but a fully charged long life battery on the netbook will last fine.

We do run a compressor fridge / freezer but it is highly efficient south african designed (these guys know how to make well insulated energy efficient kit - its a chest fridge so all the cold air doesn't fall out when you open it) and a radio (oh and a diesel heater on a cold night)

So we have 2 x 85 a/h batteries and solar and it works for us.

It might not work for you, you may need more power, but if you run gennies then spend real money and get a nice quiet one and switch it off at a reasonable time if others are around as I'm sure everyone here does


----------



## Beemer (Apr 11, 2013)

herecomesbod said:


> just as a side query... when plugged into EHU.. shoule this automatically recharge leisure battery. i have been 'plugged in' for 3 days now, and my battery is still showing only 12...??



An easy test to do to see if your EHU is charging your leisure batteries is to measure battery voltage at the battery terminals, with the EHU disconnected and make a note of the volts, then connect EHU and remeasure at the battery, which should read in the region of 13+ volts (mine charges at 14.3).  
To charge a 12v battery, the input must exceed 12v.

I noticed you have an Argos 747... a nice big vehicle indeed, and with size generally comes many lights.  My last motorhome was not as big as yours but it still had 11 light fittings in the rear dining/bed area alone.  This encouraged me to install a second leisure battery, solar panel and change all the halogen to led.


----------



## Mick H (Apr 11, 2013)

Smaug said:


> :lol-053:
> 
> *For solar panels*; silent, free to run, unobtrusive, work all day & don't need setting up & starting, don't occupy large amount of storage space, less attractive to thieves, no smelly fumes or dangerous fuel to store.
> 
> *Against solar panels*???? I can't think of anything, maybe that they need an inverter to provide 240v, but why bother with 240v anyway?



Unfortunately, Solar panels aren't completely free to run!  Their weight, including the voltage regulator & wiring, is considerable. They also interupt the air flow, when travelling. Both these issues use more fuel ( see the AA's advice for roof racks, for a similar insight ).

Also, they are quite costly and have almost no output when covered in snow/frost, or on dull days.

I have been motorhoming since 1980, and haven't needed solar panels on our van yet, although we usually watch TV for several hours per day.

A 50 watt Sterling Battery to Battery charger is much better.  I have often stayed at Lynden Top, overlooking Rutland water, for several days, without needing Solar or a Genny.

Mick H.


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Bostonjack said:


> Max out put 2000w
> Rated at 1600w
> 8 amp.
> Thanks all new at this.
> Learning every day.


  I have a 10 i Honda Genni, it was a must have item some years ago, I have used it about 4 times in the last 10 years , strangely I got it out of the  cupboard under the stairs at home today and started it up in the garden, it started after about  4 pulls. I prefer the Solar Panels, and wildcamp extensively, [ just done 4 months in Spain and Portugal ] with little problem on the battery front.On my genny there is a green light which indicates the  12volt is  working, check yours as this is also a trip switch and you may have tripped the system  and not known it and may just be running the genny with no effect.


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 11, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Does it have a fuse on the output? Trace the wires to the battery, disconnect & see if there is a voltage. It should be around 13.8-14v disconnected. It is possible that you are taking as much or more from the battery than the charger supplies.



traced the wires back to fuse, and tested prior to the fuse.. it read 13.. after disconnecting fuse it didnt read anything, so no power going to battery??


----------



## jakekelly (Apr 11, 2013)

genny every time, solar panels ?where you gona put them ,how about wireing them? reliability? only gas  you use is in contained tank , ,turn the key instant power ,a no brainer for me.


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Your van should have a built in battery charger which operates when on MAINS power  whether it comes from the MAINS or a  GENNY.On some  vans this charger can be switched on or off, on some vans it is automatic.SO which is it on yours?? check  the charger to see if it is actually switched on ,Mine has a red light which indicates it is ON.


----------



## Smaug (Apr 11, 2013)

herecomesbod said:


> traced the wires back to fuse, and tested prior to the fuse.. it read 13.. after disconnecting fuse it didnt read anything, so no power going to battery??



It's real hard to do this by posts, but if you are saying that there was 13v between the fuse & the panel & nowt after you removed the fuse, then the panel isn't producing an output. The 13v must have been coming from the battery. If that is what you did, leave the fuse out & keep working back towards the panel to see if you can pick up a voltage anywhere. If you get to the panel itself & still no output in daylight then the panel is duff. If you suddenly find a voltage at ome point in the wiring, then you have just pased a break in the wire.

There is another possibility, a short somewhere, but that would have blown the fuse if it was between the controller & the battery, but I think there could be a short or a diconnection between the panel & the controller. 

Of coure, if I have missunderstood what you did, then all this is garbage. :raofl:


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 11, 2013)

Smaug said:


> It's real hard to do this by posts, but if you are saying that there was 13v between the fuse & the panel & nowt after you removed the fuse, then the panel isn't producing an output. The 13v must have been coming from the battery. If that is what you did, leave the fuse out & keep working back towards the panel to see if you can pick up a voltage anywhere. If you get to the panel itself & still no output in daylight then the panel is duff. If you suddenly find a voltage at ome point in the wiring, then you have just pased a break in the wire.
> 
> There is another possibility, a short somewhere, but that would have blown the fuse if it was between the controller & the battery, but I think there could be a short or a diconnection between the panel & the controller.
> 
> Of coure, if I have missunderstood what you did, then all this is garbage. :raofl:



fab.. that is exactly what happened!!
is just a pain trying to find the route of the wire. we have managed to charge the battery via an external charger. but 'he who thinks he knows more then me' thinks it might be the onboard charger... :/ apparently there has been a relay switch under the bonnet that has been removed at somepoint before we got the van, we are now thinking that we only used any power that the battery had when first installed last year, and maybe it hasnt been charging whilst in the van at all!!! <gulps>
the battery is now powering the board, since being charged externally... also.. didnt ever seem relevant.. but i have noticed some 'soot' or carbon looking discolouring on the wall above the charger..do you think this has anything to do with it?? 
thanks soooooo much for all your help.. being 'just a woman' i find a lot of this a bit over my head, and the OH doesnt really 'do' vehicles!!! lol (he builds,... he is good at that!! (and other things!!  ))


----------



## maingate (Apr 11, 2013)

I have just noticed you have a Burstner van similar to mine.

It probably has an Electroblock 99 fitted.

Have you checked the solar fuse on the EBL99 or does your solar wiring go direct from reg to batteries?

Also the panels were fitted then the leisure batteries were nicked. If you reconnected new batteries then the problem might simply be that (the connections were made in the wrong order). The correct sequence is to connect the regulator to the batteries, then connect the panels to the regulator.

Also, when you hookup to 240 volts, you should see the ammeter on the control panel indicate how many amps you are charging at. If it does not move then you may have a fault on the EBL99. Again check ALL fuses on the EBL. Check all 240 volt MCB's as well.


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 11, 2013)

"The correct sequence is to connect the regulator to the batteries, then connect the panels to the regulator."

Maigate, can you please give the reason for this as I have never understood the reason why or where it came from.


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 11, 2013)

Bostonjack said:


> Hi chaps, I could do with some advice, we have just had 4 nights away with no electrics in a field near Rutland water.
> I have been toying with the idea of what would be best, and got a honda EU20i genny. A lot of money but nice and quiet.......
> 
> Boston Jack.



i am sooooo sorry...  i seem to have somewhat hijacked your thread. i will shurrup now and try to work this out!! if not.. i will start another thread!! sorry - again !:bow::bow:


----------



## maingate (Apr 11, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> "The correct sequence is to connect the regulator to the batteries, then connect the panels to the regulator."
> 
> Maigate, can you please give the reason for this as I have never understood the reason why or where it came from.



The regulator needs to sense the battery voltage before it sends the higher voltage charge to the battery from the panels.


----------



## Mad Manx (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a 24volt to 12 volt battery to battery charger  plus a 240 volt battery charger hard wired in .
I have just finished fitting two 6volt rolls batteries  next job is fitting solar panels but I am thinking of getting this as well as my Honda 240volt generator  

NEW LPG GAS PORTABLE GENERATOR *95A* 12 VOLT BATTERY CHARGER MOTORHOME BOAT | eBay


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 12, 2013)

maingate said:


> The regulator needs to sense the battery voltage before it sends the higher voltage charge to the battery from the panels.



Thanks for that information. Unfortunately I did not find that instruction on the regulator I fitted so must assume it may just be specific to individual regulators.


----------



## Smaug (Apr 12, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> Thanks for that information. Unfortunately I did not find that instruction on the regulator I fitted so must assume it may just be specific to individual regulators.



It is a specific requirement on the controller/ regulator I have just bought & I have seen it mentioned on others too. It does seem to be a fairly common requirement.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 12, 2013)

Like wise here.

The instructions for the Regulators that i`ve had have all said the same.

Connect the Regulator to the Battery/Batteries first, then connect the Solar Panel to the Regulator.


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 12, 2013)

Beemer said:


> An easy test to do to see if your EHU is charging your leisure batteries is to measure battery voltage at the battery terminals, with the EHU disconnected and make a note of the volts, then connect EHU and remeasure at the battery, which should read in the region of 13+ volts (mine charges at 14.3).
> To charge a 12v battery, the input must exceed 12v.
> 
> I noticed you have an Argos 747... a nice big vehicle indeed, and with size generally comes many lights.  My last motorhome was not as big as yours but it still had 11 light fittings in the rear dining/bed area alone.  This encouraged me to install a second leisure battery, solar panel and change all the halogen to led.



Hi Beemer, Thanks for the input, I didn't realise it would cause so much of a cuffuffle.
I think I now know what to do. 
I have a great honda genny, so change all the lights to led and install solar.
excellent.
Cheers.


----------



## Bostonjack (Apr 12, 2013)

herecomesbod said:


> i am sooooo sorry...  i seem to have somewhat hijacked your thread. i will shurrup now and try to work this out!! if not.. i will start another thread!! sorry - again !:bow::bow:



No problem, we are new to the motorhome world, so any info is great.


----------



## MATS (Apr 12, 2013)

*Wild Camping ethos*

I hate it when we pitch up at a wild camping spot when somebody pitches up and then fires the generator - it just defeats the wild camping ethos ie to be away from sites so you can have peace and quiet. Ok it is a free world out there but even when wilding in a nice spot you have to have some respect for your fellow wild campers.  Seems many today want this immense power to run tv, dvd, sat system, laptops.  If you are one of these I would really would like you to think about why you go away in your van, whereas if you stayed at home you can have everything, and then not worry about where your next amp is coming from or just go on a camping site and pay your £20 to be connected to the 'grid'.  Solar is the best way if you have to - at least then you are not disturbing your neighbours.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't forget, factory built motorhomes weren't designed for wilding. The battery "Charger" in many MH's aren't so much of a charger, more a battery eliminator, ie you can draw upto say 16A from it at 13.8 volts, but whilst they may float a ready charged battery and maintain the charge, the ones I've experianced don't do a good job of charging.

As I've mentioned on other threads, the cables meander all around the vehicle and that means you get a voltage drop between the power supply and the battery, the flatter the battery, the greater the voltage drop as it's trying to take in power, but the resistance of the cable keeps stopping it.

Going back to the original post, a genny will provide 240v to the EHU but the power supply (charger) isn't very efficient at charging the battery, so can take an age.

For me solar is the answer, BUT you need to make everything onboard as fuel efficient as possible, LED lighting, everything possible either gas or 12v. (Gas powered TV's are unusual!!)  The more gizmos, the more power.

It depends on your use of the MH, If you're the type that spends a long period in one place (for me that's against MY concept of wild camping) or just overnighters and move on, then your power requirements are very different. So there's no one size fits all answer.

As someone that has a couple of wild sites within a short distance, I can verify that generators tend to alienate the locals with the smell and noise = hating ALL motorhomes.

Also, we always think of if we needed to make a quick getaway, not so easy with a genny tethered to the vehicle!!

Obviously these are MY points of view.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 12, 2013)

Solar better for recharge 3 seasons out of 4. If you go full time you're better with both. If just wilding now and then, solar every time. This has become even more clear the last couple of years as solar panel prices have nosedived.


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 12, 2013)

MATS said:


> I hate it when we pitch up at a wild camping spot when somebody pitches up and then fires the generator - it just defeats the wild camping ethos ie to be away from sites so you can have peace and quiet. Ok it is a free world out there but even when wilding in a nice spot you have to have some respect for your fellow wild campers.  Seems many today want this immense power to run tv, dvd, sat system, laptops.  If you are one of these I would really would like you to think about why you go away in your van, whereas if you stayed at home you can have everything, and then not worry about where your next amp is coming from or just go on a camping site and pay your £20 to be connected to the 'grid'.  Solar is the best way if you have to - at least then you are not disturbing your neighbours.



all well and good 'coping without' but try telling that to teenagers that you have only just persuaded to come along!!! the only solice for them is that they still get to use the laptop and wont have to die from lack of facebooking!!! i also have to run a portable dvd player (only a very small 12v one) for most of hte daylight hours for my little boy!!! 
i am definately looking at replacing at least some of my lighting for LEDs.. and i am getting the electrics 'looked at' next week. i am also going to enquire about getting solar panels fitted. 
i have been told by a local dealer that some of the solar panels have to be fitted by their own fitters, else the warrenty becomes invalid?? anyone have any views on this? 
or any reccomendations on where to get solar panels from??


----------



## ricc (Apr 12, 2013)

ive always wondered why you need all the lectric gizmos , especially if only on a short holiday
for us one of the benefits of a week in a caravan was no electric, it gave the kids the notion that tv , computers etc wernt essential.   it was always noticible that  wandering round a caravan site in early evening in the sunshine with the kids virtually everyone else was sat inside watching their soaps.

to me you  wild in a van either cos youre too stingy to pay site fees or you want the peace and quiet to chill  with nature without the trappings of  "normal" modern life.   

whilst tis handy to be able to fire up the laptop briefly to check email or get summit specific of the net theres a whole world outside the door to experience.

back to the origional id spend on solar before a genny for many reasons.
.. if it dont charge enough due to bad weather tis time to drive on.and charge off the van engine.


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 12, 2013)

ooh yes.. the 'kids' love the time without electrics! but the 15+ age group have far too much at stake to go without it I'm afraid!!! 
when they were younger it wasnt a problem.. guess thats just the way of the world!! have to have phone chargers for every conceivable phone too!! lol
as for my youngest (nearly 5yrs) he has to have the dvd player.. he cannot cope without it!


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Apr 12, 2013)

Why solar v genny? there is a better option that those IMHO, http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...r-genny-gone-sterling-charger.html#post302246

Jed


----------



## CooP (Apr 13, 2013)

herecomesbod said:


> all well and good 'coping without' but try telling that to teenagers that you have only just persuaded to come along!!!



I mainly go camping to get AWAY from the little beggars 

I remind them how there is no tv or internet and they always offer to stay at home and feed the dogs while we're away :dog:


----------



## ricc (Apr 13, 2013)

CooP said:


> I mainly go camping to get AWAY from the little beggars
> 
> I remind them how there is no tv or internet and they always offer to stay at home and feed the dogs while we're away :dog:




just pray they dont advertise the party on facebook

trying to train teenagers is a waste of effort , youve got to get them trained when theyre wee....let five year olds rule the roost and youve got no chance later on


----------



## Yorkcov (Apr 14, 2013)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> Why solar v genny? there is a better option that those IMHO, http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...r-genny-gone-sterling-charger.html#post302246
> 
> Jed



Hi Jed
Do you mean battery to battery chargers?
I'm looking into this to try and resolve my Eberspecher problem (another thread).
I have sealed batteries which are almost inaccessible. Would this cause a problem with the high level of charging?

Alan


----------



## Hoopy (Apr 14, 2013)

*Solar panel or extra leisure battery*

I am confused, I have been wild camping a couple of times this year and both times have woken up with no heating due to flat battery and nothing works without electric, I have a 2012 Rapido 691 and it has a leisure battery that was fitted as standard and the van battery, first time it was snowing and I had used the tv most of the evening, but last week my husband was fishing with my son and they were in their Bivvies camping whiles pike fishing on isle of bute, while I stayed in van at the side of the loch with my granddaughter, we did not use the lights as I have bought a set of these battery operated candles and quite enjoyed reading with the lights from them, it was adequate.did not have tv on and was bedded by about 9.30 had been a long day.

How long should a battery last , I would that've thought a couple of days, I have gaslow bottles and run my fridge off gas when wild camping, the only thing that is using power would be the water pump,toilet flush,can anyone who has a good knowledge of this advice whether they would go for  third battery or solar and if solar does it have to be the same size of amps as battery, Thinks its amps anyway, need advice, thanks

Am I right in thinking that I have to have any work done through the dealer whom I purchased the van from if I wanted to add either solar or battery because of manufacturers warranty issues.

Thank you


----------

